# .CA domain kapcsolati személy



## foxkid11 (2021 December 13)

Kedves Fórumozók!

Keresek olyan személyt aki rendelkezik kanadai lakcímmel, vagy állampolgársággal, illetve ezt tudja igazolni is.
.CA domain címet szeretnék regisztrálni, amihez ezek a feltételek szükségesek, sajnos.

Természetesen az adatait bizalmasan kezelném és egy kisebb összeggel is honorálnám a segítséget.


----------



## Melitta (2021 December 13)

A bizalom nagy dolog de ilyen esetben nagyon nehez kapni valakit.
A domain nev bizonyos kotelezetsegekkel jar, Nem mingegy milyen weboldalat kivansz uzemeltetni, mert lehet hogy nem lehet itt /gomdolom semm terrorizmus szoba se johet., ha arulni akarsz annak ado vonzata van, es hozza kell canadai bankot is csatolni. Domain nevhez kell szerver is ha meg akarsz jeleni a neten.
Az adat kezeles ha emberek jonenek az oldaladra megint nem egyszeru dolog.
Te nyitnal Mo-on domain nevet barkinek?


----------



## foxkid11 (2021 December 13)

Természetesen tisztában vagyok vele. Nem akarok webshopot üzemeltetni, semmi ilyen célom nincsen. Egy email szervert szeretnék hozzácsatolni egyenlőre és más tervem nincsen. Sajnos tényleg nehéz erre találni valakit.
Természetesen egy alapos beszélgetés után igen, segítenék.

Jelenleg próbálok szerezni olyan domain szolgáltatót, aki vállalja a hozzátartozó macerákat, hátha.
Mivel lassan 8 éve mozgok IT körben, ezért tisztába vagyok a jogszabályokkal és semmilyen törvénybe ütköző dolog nem fog történni a domainen.


----------

